# The Soviet jet train



## jamesontheroad (Jan 30, 2009)

Found this page while browsing englishrussia.com, an advert-laden aggregator of amusing and interesting photos and stories from Russia and the former states of the USSR. Maybe of interest to anyone who knows of the American jet train experiments.

http://englishrussia.com/?p=1316


----------



## sky12065 (Jan 30, 2009)

jamesbrownontheroad said:


> Found this page while browsing englishrussia.com, an advert-laden aggregator of amusing and interesting photos and stories from Russia and the former states of the USSR. Maybe of interest to anyone who knows of the American jet train experiments.
> http://englishrussia.com/?p=1316


Looks like something from a scary movie we kids would go to the movie theatre to see back in the 50's. Aaaah, "_Godzilla vs. the Rolling Steel Monster with the Big Black Googley Eyes_!"


----------



## Sam31452 (Jan 31, 2009)

Not only in the Soviet Union there such ideas. Before WWII there were Experiments with a "Schienenzeppelin" (Railzeppelin) in Germany.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schienenzeppelin


----------

